
Why White People Don’t Use White Emoji - pmcpinto
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/05/white-people-dont-use-white-emoji/481695/?single_page=true
======
Jaruzel
No-one is bright yellow, so the default is beautifully race-neutral. I never
did see the need for the modifiers, as most of the time, your race is
irrelevant to the conversation. If you really must shout out your race, then
it should be done constructively and in way that adds to the conversation.

Disclaimer: I am a white guy, so I obviously do not have the race burden that
non-white people (especially in the US) seem to have, but I do feel that
racial differentiation should not exist except in a cultural or medical
context, which Emojis in an online message are obviously not.

------
gambiting
"Last year, the hosts of the podcast Call Your Girlfriend, Ann Friedman and
Aminatou Sow, debated whether white people can use darker skin tones when
sending emoji, or if that amounts to cultural appropriation."

This is literally the stupidest thing I read all day. It's an emoji. Why does
everything have to be "cultural appropriation" nowadays?

------
jbob2000
White people don't make their race part of their identity. In fact, those that
do are called "racists" or "white supremacists".

------
DanBC
Does that chart support the claim that white people don't use white emojis?

(It'd be nice if browsers could recognise I'm on a metered connection and thus
avoid downloading a 1 MB animated gif that adds nothing to the article.)

~~~
Jaruzel
The chart shows that it's more or less the same across middle skin tones, with
the darkest being almost non-existent, and the lightest being quite lower than
the median.

However, in the text, it says that US twitter accounts are a 4:1 ratio of
white vs black, but black people are more active on twitter overall, which
skews the results somewhat.

It all feels inconclusive to me, and also rather pointless (see my earlier
comment).

------
BillyParadise
or maybe it's hard to read white on white, so people (unconsciously?) choose
something more legible.

------
k__
lol

I never use Emoji...

I use :D D: :) O: :\ :( etc. they come race independent since before the
Internet...

------
pigpaws
leave it to the Atlantic to try to create a racial issue out of screen
contrast. Does EVERYTHING have to be explained for political correctness?

